# Pedido de Apoio Técnico



## Cabernet (2 Jul 2014 às 15:09)

Boa Tarde,

Trabalho com um produtor de uvas que está interessado em instalar uma estação meteorológica para obter dados mais precisos relativamente às suas parcelas. A ideia é ter também ligação a sensores de leitura de humidade do solo para analisar a questão da rega.
Sabem quem pode dar apoio técnico nesta área, nomeadamente, escolha da estação ideal (custo/benefício), localização ideal, instalação e manutenção?

Obrigado desde já.


----------

